# Purple hairs?



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 21, 2006)

I am growing what i was told was ak47. I have tried dried bud from the person i got the clones from and the buds were green with orange hairs. Now the clones i got growing smell exactly like the dried buds but not as strong. My plants are in flower and the hairs are half white and half purple. Why are my plants going purple? is it from the colder weather at night or could it be my nutes? I'm using DNF veg at full strength as my girls are over 4 feet high and 4 feet wide. They are looking good and healthy just have lotsa purple hairs.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe what you got isn't AK, it could be Purps, which is also good shit. Or maybe its a cross of AK and Purps.


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2006)

PTB...how cool are thetemps?..cool temps, say 60F and below do tend to promote purpleing. Cool temps restrict the plants ability to uptake and use phosphorous.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 21, 2006)

please come to www.seriousseeds.com  and ask claude about this.  he is a grower of ak-47  and the home of the strain.  in the forum.  i believe it could be cold to but i've seen purplish hair on ak-47  and pink  and orange

its a multi color strain


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 22, 2006)

well i'm in Ontario, its been going down to about 10C at night, it was real hot a few weeks ago with that hotspell but now its kinda cold at night, had to get out the jeans and long sleeve shirts. its pretty warm during the day around 25C.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 22, 2006)

yup, 50F is gettin cold.  go ask claude - he wont bite.


----------

